# Dave's Deals"Deals Wheels" Original Model Cars



## kristylew74 (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently was given some model cars, they are still in the box with the plastic wrapping from when they were made in 1971. They are from the series Dave's Deals "Deals Wheels". They are:

Weiner Moldy und his Blown Messa Schnitzel 109
Lucky Pierre of the Lafayette Escadrille

If anyone knows where I can sell these, and how much I might be able to ask for them, I would really appreciate the insight!!!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Since the kit was re-issued not too long ago the prices have softened. There are still collectors out their that still want original kits, and sealed makes it better. I checked out ebay to see what sold and saw a original sealed kit of the Mesa Schnitzel that sold for $75. I'd say that's a pretty fair price.
I also think you could get about the same price for Lucky. 
Try selling them here at Hobbytalk on the model swap board for a week. If no one bites or offers you a comparable price take your chance on ebay.
Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## rotor head (Jan 5, 2013)

*messa schnizzle*

Willing to talk price for both of those kits if available.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Got any pics so those who have no idea what you're talking about can see what they look like???


----------

